# Obama tells lawmakers not passing tax deal could end presidency, Dem says



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

In urging lawmakers to vote for his tax deal, President Obama is using one of his go-to lines from the healthcare debate, according to a Democratic lawmaker.

Obama is telling members of Congress that failure to pass the tax-cut legislation could result in the end of his presidency, Rep. Peter DeFazio (Ore.) said.

"The White House is putting on tremendous pressure, making phone calls, the president is making phone calls saying this is the end of his presidency if he doesn't get this bad deal," he told CNN's Eliot Spitzer.

Obama tells lawmakers not passing tax deal could end presidency, Dem says - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Note to the Poser loitering in the Oval Office...... Your Presidency has been over for sometime now.. Just waiting for the calender to catch up. (Re; See last Nov. Election results!).. Signature .. The American Voters!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I pray you're not toying with me Mr. DeFazio, I don't think my fragile sensibilities could take it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hey fuck stick, I hope your presidency goes down in flames you piece of shit. :stomp:


Don't hold back ! Tell us how you really feel.


----------

